

Ask HN: Getting started with Clojure - dinosaurs

As the title states, what would be the best way to get started with Clojure (and friends)?<p>About the ecosystem. 
- do I need to learn Emacs, or would something like LightTable suffice? 
- Would it be a good move to dig into FP in a language I know, before starting with Clojure? (for example: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;DrBoolean&#x2F;mostly-adequate-guide)<p>Clojure: books? Any recommendations?
- The Joy of Clojure (2nd Edition), Manning  (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.manning.com&#x2F;books&#x2F;the-joy-of-clojure- second-edition)
- Clojure for the Brave and True (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.braveclojure.com&#x2F;)<p>Any others that are considered good?<p>I guess the best way to get started with a new language is to actually build a project in it.. but that requires at least a small amount of knowledge of the language.<p>The reason I would like to get into Clojure is simple: expand my horizons, learn something new. I&#x27;m not familiar with Lisps and this looks like it might be interesting. Thanks.
======
intellectable
Add Carin Meier Living Clojure to your reading list
[http://gigasquidsoftware.com/#/books/index](http://gigasquidsoftware.com/#/books/index)

Clojure for the Brave and True is a great way to get your Emacs setup.

If you are going the light table route then start here:
[https://github.com/swannodette/lt-cljs-
tutorial](https://github.com/swannodette/lt-cljs-tutorial) or here
[http://clojurekoans.com/](http://clojurekoans.com/) with videos
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL1p6TgkbKXqyOwq6iSkce...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL1p6TgkbKXqyOwq6iSkce_EY5YWFHciHt)
Check the validity of the dates above. Both lessons are an easy win to gain
syntax knowledge.

Watch this for a brief overview: Frameworkless Web Development in Clojure by
Andreas ‘Kungi’ Klein
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LghX4oDWcY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LghX4oDWcY)

After you get [http://leiningen.org/](http://leiningen.org/) installed on your
linux vm then start hacking on this:
[http://www.luminusweb.net/](http://www.luminusweb.net/)

Next post your code review and questions up here:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Clojure/comments/3ibjfg/new_clojuri...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Clojure/comments/3ibjfg/new_clojurists_ask_anything/)
and here [http://clojurians.net/](http://clojurians.net/)

Rinse and Repeat.

